

Ask HN: First things you do when launching terminal - rfnslyr

I'm wondering what other developers workflows are like. I'm fairly new to using Linux day to day for web development as well as the command line.&#60;p&#62;Are there any beginning procedures you do when you first begin work?
======
hodgesmr
I don't really have a pattern that I follow when I launch the terminal, but
I'd say the first command that I run is either git status or git pull --rebase
since I'm usually working in a git repository. It helps to have a custom
"environment" configured just how you like it. I keep my dotfiles
(configurations) hosted on GitHub (<http://github.com/hodgesmr/dotfiles>) so
that I can easily load them up on any machine I'm working on and others can
use the if they like.

Zach Holman did a good post about dotfiles:
[http://zachholman.com/2010/08/dotfiles-are-meant-to-be-
forke...](http://zachholman.com/2010/08/dotfiles-are-meant-to-be-forked/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
su -

